
Linode under DDOS attack since yesterday - sschueller
http://status.linode.com/
======
smhg
I have a relatively small site running with them in London. This was the first
significant issue for me since I became a customer in 2008 (first in Newark,
later in London).

This obviously reminded me about the need for more redundancy. The downtime
will in this case be generating them extra business ;)

~~~
ryanlol
Didn't mind having your credit card details stolen because Linode staff didn't
read the coldfusion manual?

Or the fact that the staff lied to hide the hack?

I don't know about you, but that'd be a significant trust issue for me.

------
sschueller
My nodes in London have been unreachable since 6am, its 10am now.
[http://i.imgur.com/mwRO60Y.png](http://i.imgur.com/mwRO60Y.png)

EDIT: London is back but now Fremont is gone.

~~~
sschueller
Attack moved on to Newark which has been down now since 14:00 CEST

------
gunnarde
Now they are on to Atlanta
[http://status.linode.com/](http://status.linode.com/)

